# Nursery Guildford Rd, Frimley



## gary1979 (Sep 10, 2010)

Well today I got in my car and just went for a random drive to see what I could find, first stop being Robins cinema which although has been done before I see, is well land truly secure now so there was no getting in there, and the Harvester Public house in the next street which was burned years ago and again too secure to access, so I went off on a jolly and was well pleased when I came across this little hidden place. Being new to this and never done it I was really quite nervous but sooner or later curiosity got the better of me and I went to have a closer look.
At first I thought it was just a house but then discovered alot of flat ground with a painted playground on it, which kind of suggested a school of some kind, and also the remains of a few other buildings which have been knocked down,
On my way out i walked down what appeared to be a driveway and found an old sign saying 'Little Pegasus Nursery' and another saying 'The Banks & La Villetta Banks' but so far Mr Google has not been very forth coming in giving me any info on it, 
And its also been 'chav Attacked' to great extent.

So this is walkin up to the house









Hallway








The living room and a few lovely words








Kitchen
















Upstairs




Bathroom




Out the back




The garage. . .think its a bit passed repair




This is where one of the buildings was next to the playground, from the air (google maps) the layouts of the rooms can be seen




Floor tiles still down




The playground








Standing halfway down the drive


----------

